# 3 robo hamsters need rehoming.



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm based in Reading Berkshire.
I took on 3 roborovski hamsters in hope of finding them homes. They are very fast and not suitable for children unless an adult is willing to take responsibility it seems their last owner just left them and didn't handle them at all so they are not hand tame. 

2 girls they are all in seperate cages as they started fighting when they came to me. They are free to a good home but if you want the cages and accessories we can talk about a price for those as those were mine that I let them use.

There is no way I can keep them on with how many I already have I just want to find them a loving caring home with someone who has time to spend with them. So if your interest please let me know.

Edit: My husband changed his mind on the little guy and wants to take care of him, himself so we are just looking for the two girls.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I would love them, but Berkshire is welllll far away! And Cherrie would tell me off because I'm not allowed anymore... (but she doesn't have to know!!!)

Char
xxx


----------



## nickylowe40 (Apr 13, 2009)

hi hun, would love to help you. let me know how much you want for the cages, and, i know this is cheeky, but could you meet me half way? i live in south staffs.

speak soon

nicky


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

CharleyRogan said:


> I would love them, but Berkshire is welllll far away! And Cherrie would tell me off because I'm not allowed anymore... (but she doesn't have to know!!!)
> 
> Char
> xxx


Charley  YOU ARE ON A PUBLIC FORUM!! No more pets...Maiisiku...Charley is not allowed them! I hope you find homes for them soon!  :thumbup1:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm going to bring an elephant back from Thailand!!! LOL That'll show ya!!!

Hoep you find new homes for them soon!!

Char
xxx


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

nickylowe40 said:


> hi hun, would love to help you. let me know how much you want for the cages, and, i know this is cheeky, but could you meet me half way? i live in south staffs.
> 
> speak soon
> 
> nicky


I'm really sorry but I don't drive so I can't meet you half way. If your still interested I'll let you know the prices for the cages.

Charley: Yeah I got in over my head with these guys cleaning out days are hell on earth and with college I can't do it or I'd keep them myself.


----------



## animal lova (May 12, 2009)

hello! 

i am in hampshire and can take them as soon as you like, but you would need to deliver them or do you know any one that will drive them down here for you?

i am just down the road from berkshire.


----------



## nickylowe40 (Apr 13, 2009)

berkshire is a trip and a half for me, to far to travel. Really hope you get them a new home soon. You can take them to [email protected] and they will put them up for adoption for you if you get stuck, x


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

animal lova said:


> hello!
> 
> i am in hampshire and can take them as soon as you like, but you would need to deliver them or do you know any one that will drive them down here for you?
> 
> i am just down the road from berkshire.


I'm sorry I don't have anyone that could drive them that far. I really do need whoever wants them to pick them up from me. Sorry. I'd also rather keep them then let pets at home have them...


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

@animal lova - I have really cheap train travel and will be going to Berkshire soon (next week). If the OP still has them then I can bring them down to hampshire? (I live in brighton so it isn't too much of a trek for me  PM me if you're interested.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## animal lova (May 12, 2009)

hi yes, do they come with a cage/ cages?

i dont mind, i just need to know to prepare for them!

pleae could you send me your email adress so as i can email you with my details.

also, how old are they?
and, are they tame?
(i dont mind, just would like to know! )

thanks again!


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks Akai-chan. I still have them and am willing to do that. I'll message you with my email address. 
Animal lover- I have messaged you the particulars. Including my email address. I would love to know how they get on in the future. One is about 6 months and the other is between 7 months and 10 months.


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

As long as everything goes though they are both going to live with Animal Lova so no more enquiries needed. Thank you ^^


----------

